# [SOLVED] Device Ownership Password



## Cheemag (Nov 27, 2009)

I recently replaced my ancient Belkin modem/router with a TP-LINK W-8960N.

Everything appears to be fine on the three wired machines, but the laptop won't connect to it as it did with the Belkin.

While attempting to connect to the new modem, the first input asks for the "Device ownership password". By this it apparently doesn't mean the wireless password or the default admin password for the router either. The input appears only to accept digits. Thus I cannot get past this stage and have resort to installing a Ralink wireless adaptor which isn't anything like as good as the Intel Pro Wifi device which is demanding this unknown information.

Does anyone know what Intel Pro means by the Device ownership password or from where it can be obtained ?

The full description of the device is: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection Adapter.

Regards

Cheemag


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Device Ownership Password*

Go to Control Panel -> Add/Remove Programs (or Programs and Features) -> Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software -> Modify -> Then UNcheck Wi-Fi Protected Setup

now you should just be able to use the wireless password as on the router label


----------



## Cheemag (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Device Ownership Password*



etaf said:


> Go to Control Panel -> Add/Remove Programs (or Programs and Features) -> Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software -> Modify -> Then UNcheck Wi-Fi Protected Setup
> 
> now you should just be able to use the wireless password as on the router label


Thanks for that. In fact I've just discovered that it accepts the a 6-figure number which appears on a label on the bottom of the modem.

It beats me why nothing about this ownership password is mentioned in either the modem user guide or the massive .PDF guide to the adaptor.

Thanks again.

Cheemag


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know


----------

